# Getting Started in Dubai



## samawi (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey, 

Im looking for some advice, I have moved out to Dubai for a month to see if I can relocate here in March. 

I have registered with all the recruitment agencies that I can, but find that they take ages in replying. This is completely differrent than in Ireland where you would go to agencies and register face to face and get some feed back.

Does anyone know of any groups , meetings , whereby at least you could have a informal chat and get some advice as to quicker way to see what opportunities are out there, as I only have 3 weeks left here to do my fact find.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Cheers


----------



## samawi (Jan 21, 2013)

*Getting started dubai*

Hey, 

Im looking for some advice, I have moved out to Dubai for a month to see if I can relocate here in March. 

I have registered with all the recruitment agencies that I can, but find that they take ages in replying. This is completely differrent than in Ireland where you would go to agencies and register face to face and get some feed back.

Does anyone know of any groups , meetings , whereby at least you could have a informal chat and get some advice as to quicker way to see what opportunities are out there, as I only have 3 weeks left here to do my fact find.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

We just created this thread with some advice regarding finding jobs in the UAE

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html

Check it out but also do a search here in the forum as this thread is far from being complete and there's already soooooo much advice in the forum about how to find jobs as this is one of the most recurrent topics. 

good luck


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

samawi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im looking for some advice, I have moved out to Dubai for a month to see if I can relocate here in March.
> 
> ...


You are right, they work totally different to the uk/Ireland. What field are you looking for work in? They only suggestion I could make is all the agencies you have registered with & ask to meet a consultant & go through any opportunities they have. Unfortunately you really need to be a bit of a pest with them out here to get any results


----------



## samawi (Jan 21, 2013)

Cheers Man,
I ll become a pest then ha ha , have 15+years in the sales and financial area , but my god they are slow out here

Thanks
D


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

I wouldn't wait for recruiters, I would go direct and speak to bosses of companies or whatever it takes, that's my plan a friend did the same last year and is happy working in Dubai now, after recruitment agents messed him about. 

Good luck I'm due in April tried sending you a message but your not accepting them, hope all goes well and you find something very soon


----------



## Johnkay (Jan 21, 2013)

I good day to you, how is everything? Please I need some information about getting job in Dubai and how can I secure a job online...


----------



## samawi (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey ,
Thanks for that , It seems I cannot get messages for a few days so apologies about that , Im only new to this forum and have been classified as a junior until sometime in space !!!!!!!!!! haha , thanks for taking the time to reply ,

Cheers 

D


----------

